# I bring you the gift of light



## Lightbringer (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello fellow sentient beings, I am the lightbringer freind of all living organisms, I am here to bring the light of knowledge to illuminate the darkness of your ignorance.

Thank you.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

Well I am more a creature of the dark, but perhaps you can enlighten me. Welcome


----------



## Lightbringer (Aug 7, 2009)

The material universe is not your home. The fish must be returned to the ocean.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

That is supposed to make sence to me?


----------



## Lightbringer (Aug 7, 2009)

I shall guide you my sister, the light shall set you free.


----------



## Lightbringer (Aug 7, 2009)

the journey of a thousand miles must begin with a single step.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

So what would that first step be?


----------



## Lightbringer (Aug 7, 2009)

One must listen out for the truth of wisdom. But are you willing to listen to wisdom? or is your mind over filled like a cup over filled with water? In order for the cup to be filled with new water we must first pour out the old water.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

Poor out the old whater huh? Are you sure you want to do that, I imagine mine would be rather poisonous


----------



## Lightbringer (Aug 7, 2009)

Out with the old and in with the new.


----------



## Lightbringer (Aug 7, 2009)

He who asks a question is a fool for a minute, he who does not remains a fool.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

So you say  you don't know the first thing about my old though


----------



## Lightbringer (Aug 7, 2009)

The tongue like a sharp knife, kills without drawing blood.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

Mine certainly does  Lethal for no good reason, although I have learned to control myself better over time


----------



## Lightbringer (Aug 7, 2009)

My dearest sister Mystique, I pray that you, and all who witness this thread will be given the gift of wisdom. Mystique I wish you love and joy, and inner fulfilment.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

Well that is kind of you Light, a little floaty, but kind


----------



## JosephB (Aug 7, 2009)

Lightbringer said:


> The tongue like a sharp knife, kills without drawing blood.



Do you write fortune cookies for a living? If so, is there any money in it?

Or do you have one of those Buddha quote daily calenders?


----------



## smilinghelps (Aug 7, 2009)

I was wondering if the Great and Powerful Oz has graced us with his presence, but Fortune Cookies?  You may be right, Joe.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 7, 2009)

Smiling? You're back? Not man troubles again, I hope?


----------



## Hawke (Aug 7, 2009)

Mistique said:


> That is supposed to make sence to me?



I think he wants you to throw your annoying singing wall-plaque trout into the Pacific. 

Or not. 

Welcome to the community, Lightbrite... I mean Lightbringer. Enjoy.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

Hawke said:


> I think he wants you to throw your annoying singing wall-plaque trout into the Pacific.
> 
> Or not.
> 
> Welcome to the community, Lightbrite... I mean Lightbringer. Enjoy.


 

That must be it

*throws singing trout into the Pacific*


----------



## Hawke (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, I certainly feel better. 

LOL


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

Well then that is a good thing for sure

But ehh

You don't really know this but my singing trout was actually rather good at singing and now he's just going to distract all the ships in the pacific


----------



## Jones (Aug 7, 2009)

Mistique, you're so lucky to have been blessed 
I just wish that all his wisdom would have been directed at me. Seems I have a bucket with  only a splash of Gatorade at the bottom. 

Well, that was interesting.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forums. You can bring your light to help out - I'm working the cellar!


Nickie


----------



## Strotha (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome. I can already tell we're not going to get along.


----------



## valeca (Aug 7, 2009)

Lightbringer said:


> I am here to bring the light of knowledge [...]



Who's knowledge? Where does it come from?  Are your sources credible?  We'll need references.



			
				Lightbringer said:
			
		

> [...]to illuminate the darkness of your ignorance.


To add another cheesy cliche:  Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Mistique (Aug 7, 2009)

Jones said:


> Mistique, you're so lucky to have been blessed
> I just wish that all his wisdom would have been directed at me. Seems I have a bucket with only a splash of Gatorade at the bottom.
> 
> Well, that was interesting.


 


*cuts the blessing in two and gives some to Jones*

So, now we are both half blessed


----------



## smilinghelps (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes Ox, I'm back (I've never really left).  No man troubles, thanks for caring though


----------



## Lightbringer (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you all my brothers and sisters for your kind and generous greeting. I am eternally grateful for your merciful hospitality.

I send you all peace and love and wisdom emanating from the spiritual realm.

May you live long and prosper.


----------

